# How much did you/would you spend on your wedding dress?



## rejectstar (Aug 13, 2007)

Now, I'm not even engaged yet, but this has just been on my mind. I like to dream, ok?




If you are married, how much did you spend on your dress [if you wore one]? And if you aren't married yet, how much money do you think you'd be willing to drop?? I just want to get an idea of the average amount that people spend [if there is such a thing, haha].

I'm torn between wanting to get something simple, elegant and not too expensive [like under $200]... or going with my dream and getting a gorgeous medieval style gown made that will end up being $600-700. So, help me out with my hypothetical dilemma here, ladies!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, I'm not ashamed to admit I spent 151$ tax included on my wedding dress.

I bought it from the Goodwill. It had a high neck and long ugly sleeves, but I got my mom to alter it for me. The compliments I got on it were just unbelievable!

It looks like a princess dress, everyone said I looked like cinderally with that big pouffy organza gown!


----------



## ivette (Aug 13, 2007)

mmm...



i don't know


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 13, 2007)

I think it was a little over $100. I was pregnant, so I just found a nice white evening gown. Thankfully we had already pushed the wedding up, because the dress I was going to get was $1500!


----------



## KatJ (Aug 13, 2007)

I had a very casual wedding, as you can see. I'm not a fairy tale princess kinda girl. If we would have gotten married somewhere else besides the family church my girls woulda been in jean pants. I dont remember exactly how much each piece was, but, I know the corset was about $70 and the shoes were $40. The skirt and top, I dont really remember. I wanna say the whole thing was $100-$200.






In the bottom picture you can see why I feel in love with the top, the flower was beautiful to me, there's another one on the chest too. My scanner isnt being very impressive today, Eric's hair didnt look that crazy, and the guys were wearing jeans, the girl's jean skirts.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 13, 2007)

Kat, I live the dress! Wes and I wanted a private ceremony at city hall, but we were pressured by his parents to have a bigger wedding! I had a very casual dress picked out, but my mother in law insisted on something "nicer".

We only spent about 1000$ on the whole wedding, we had a pot luck buffet for the reception, and it was just beautiful! It wasn't what I originally wanted, but it was nice





Until the day of the wedding I was planning on wearing my knee high, lace up combat boots under that dress, but my mother in law bought me a pair on uncomfortable cinderella type plastic shoes &gt;.&lt;


----------



## KatJ (Aug 13, 2007)

I dont know how much was speant on our whole wedding, I know it wasnt a whole lot. (Eric's parents paid for pretty much everything) The minister was Eric's uncle, the "planners" were his mom and aunt. Basically besides my outfit (which I did pay for myself) the most expensive thing was my cake. THAT I HATED! This lady that has been making cakes for ages made it, and it was dry, she didnt get the design right. I was SOOOO PISSED!

I can soooo see you in your combat boots under that beautiful dress! And thanks! I love me some pink!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm just spoiled rotten or something but since (hopefully) you only get one wedding, I will be looking for my dress until I find the perfect one regardless of cost (obviously not like a ridiculous cost but still)!! I don't really care about spending too much on other things but I want a GORGEOUS dress that I LOVE and a good photographer to take pics of me. I'm usually pretty thrifty but my wedding day will be something I want to do BIG.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Aug 14, 2007)

mine is an oleg cassini dress and it was 1,000.00 but got it for 800.00 brand new


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 14, 2007)

Honestly I would spend up to $1000. I want a nice and small wedding but the dress is one thing that I want to be absolutely perfect.


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 17, 2007)

I spent almost $3000 on mine and worth every penny!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 17, 2007)

Mine was $500, but my gramma bought it for me, as part of her wedding present to us. In retrospect, I wish we hadn't gone the whole traditional big Catholic church wedding, big dress, etc. route. That just isn't us at all.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 17, 2007)

Mine was custom made by yours truly


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I spent almost $3000 on mine and worth every penny!



My sister spent a little over 3,000 too! It was VERY exquisite!


----------



## kittykupkake (Aug 17, 2007)

I always thought that anything over a couple hundred was a "waste" because you only wore the freakin thing once in your life. BUT, as I've been thinking about it, you "have" it in pictures for years to come, the people will remember your dress, etc. I really want mine to be perfect and the dress I want is an Eve of Milady dress, around $2,500. It's a ton of money...obviously....but if it's THE dress, that's all that matters. I don't want to regret the wedding dress on that big day!


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 17, 2007)

i already know wat dress i want. i want this one but the lace is burgundy/maroon color

Attachment 35504

to be made is roughly 700


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 17, 2007)

My dress was about $700 or so! Here it is: Allyse's Bridal - Bridal Gowns

Our whole wedding was about $6000.00. It was perfect in every way and everything I wanted it to be. My first wedding was a borrowed dress and hand me down decorations planned in two weeks, so this one was going to be exactly what I wanted!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 17, 2007)

Uhm..about $100 or so. I can pull off many dresses (not to toot my own horn) so something white, "princessy" and..uhm..Weddingy should work


----------



## Ashley (Aug 17, 2007)

I have no idea. I'm not setting a max. I guess whatever catches my eye!


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 17, 2007)

the "original" dress was $2500, and i was ready to just buy it. that was the dress i put on at the bridal shop and gasped and knew that it was the one. and then i showed it to my mother, who said she could have it made for me. she then had it copied to the T in the Philippines. she also had all my bridesmaids dresses and the flower girl's dress made. All the dresses in Dupioni silk. we even had the jewelry made (Swarovski crystals and fresh water pearls on silver chains). my bridesmaids were very excited to not have to pay for anything but shoes and alterations.

I have no idea the exact dollar amount, but it was at least half the price of the original for everything.

btw-

did you know that Monique Lhuillier is from Cebu, Philippines and that her parents are so wealthy because they own all the pawn shops? yep...


----------



## rejectstar (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your responses




These are pictures of the kind of dress I want... it's $750 [American, so for me after exchange it would end up being around $800], but it's made to your exact measurements, so I think it would be totally worth it. Also, I need to have sleeves on my wedding dress, because my arms are really badly scarred [very obviously not accidental], and most wedding dresses I've seen with sleeves are pretty ugly and/or just look totally dated! I don't really want white, so I'm thinking maybe green for the main part of the dress, and the sleeves and overskirt/train in ivory chiffon. I love green, LOL.






Front.






Back. I think I'd probably get the train made shorter, maybe half the length it is in this picture.






The green fabric


----------



## bCreative (Sep 1, 2007)

$300-$700 I think spending over $1000 for a wedding dress is crazy


----------



## Saje (Sep 1, 2007)

Well then call me crazy!

If I ever do consider marriage in my life - I say money should be no object when it comes to it.


----------



## drunken noodles (Sep 1, 2007)

I haven't thought about marriage yet, but a few years ago I was watching the news and Filene's Basement holds this event every year I believe. Every wedding dress in there is $200 or something, but you really have to fight for it. There's a million women waiting outside for the store to open, but it's designer wedding dresses for dirt cheap prices.


----------



## melpaganlibran (Sep 12, 2007)

i got mine at a davids bridal sale. it was 99 bucks orginial prce tag said 620. it was ornate brocade. the alterations cost 75. there you ahve it, 165. I think paying 1000 dollars for a dress you will wear for one afternoon or evening is just silly.

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everybody for your responses



These are pictures of the kind of dress I want... it's $750 [American, so for me after exchange it would end up being around $800], but it's made to your exact measurements, so I think it would be totally worth it. Also, I need to have sleeves on my wedding dress, because my arms are really badly scarred [very obviously not accidental], and most wedding dresses I've seen with sleeves are pretty ugly and/or just look totally dated! I don't really want white, so I'm thinking maybe green for the main part of the dress, and the sleeves and overskirt/train in ivory chiffon. I love green, LOL.
http://yosa.com/catalog/assets/image...nticfull2b.jpg

Front.

http://yosa.com/catalog/assets/image...back1b-new.jpg

Back. I think I'd probably get the train made shorter, maybe half the length it is in this picture.

http://yosa.com/catalog/assets/images/sagerose.jpg

The green fabric





it may be best if you do NOT shorten the train by more than 1/4 or 1/3 or you will lose all that flowly gossamer elegance you are going to pay dearly for.


----------



## kisska3000 (Sep 12, 2007)

i bought mine for $700 or so. my friend gave me the store where they had a lot of dresses for a small price. this is my dress

Moonlight Bridal - Romanticaly Elegant.

i didn't want a big wedding or any wedding for that matter but my parents forced me into it so i just made it on a cruise. it turned out pretty cool. almost everyone made it and its like a vacation and a wedding.


----------



## caitrin176 (Sep 12, 2007)

I wore the wedding dress my Aunt had been married in(also,somethng borrowed?)I just have never understood the huge deal about weddings, how they are supposed to be "the best day in a girl's life." I mean, how depressing: the wedding day is great and it's all supposed to be downhill from there?



No thanks!I'd rather things get bettter and better!

Originally Posted by *rejectstar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks everybody for your responses



These are pictures of the kind of dress I want... it's $750 [American, so for me after exchange it would end up being around $800], but it's made to your exact measurements, so I think it would be totally worth it. Also, I need to have sleeves on my wedding dress, because my arms are really badly scarred [very obviously not accidental], and most wedding dresses I've seen with sleeves are pretty ugly and/or just look totally dated! I don't really want white, so I'm thinking maybe green for the main part of the dress, and the sleeves and overskirt/train in ivory chiffon. I love green, LOL.
http://yosa.com/catalog/assets/image...nticfull2b.jpg

Front.

http://yosa.com/catalog/assets/image...back1b-new.jpg

Back. I think I'd probably get the train made shorter, maybe half the length it is in this picture.

http://yosa.com/catalog/assets/images/sagerose.jpg

The green fabric





That is REALLY Pretty!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 14, 2007)

hmm.. I think I'd pay whatever it cost to get the dress that was just right, obviously depending on how much money I had.. I'd pay up to $2000 I think. I havent looked around so I really dont know how much dresses cost, and what $20000 gets you these days, but I do know that I don't want to look back on my wedding pictures and think that dress looked cheap and tacky.

At the same time, I've seen gorgeous dresses reduced to crazy cheap prices, so it's not a matter of cost, but of quality for me I guess


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont know how much id pay but i love &amp; want these ones but they wont have them when i get married.

David's Bridal - Bridal Gowns T9218 Satin A-line halter with split front, beaded lace, removable modesty panel, and lace-up back.

David's Bridal - Bridal Gowns E9244 Satin corset gown with beaded lace detail, pick-up skirt, and lace-up back.

David's Bridal - Bridal Gowns H9274 Satin split-back A-line with beaded cuff, hem, and inset.

some how id love them to be tied together SOMEHOW!


----------



## ~ Belle ~ (Sep 14, 2007)

I paid $4000 aussie dollars for mine.


----------



## MissMissy (Sep 18, 2007)

i found a beautiful one on e-bay it was a $850 dress. with the price still on it.. and i got it for $38 and i loved it.. it was wha ti have always wanted!!

and it was out side i loved it


----------



## utmostrose (Sep 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissXXXrae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mine is an oleg cassini dress and it was 1,000.00 but got it for 800.00 brand new Mine was an oleg cassini too, and I got it half off at $1500. I actually found it the first day I went shopping. It my parents' direct wedding gift to me, even though they did pay for 80% of the wedding, the dress was something they just let me splurge on. Well, I guess looking back on it, they ended paying a lot for everything else, but my hubby-to-be or I or someone other than my parents were originally going to pay for the dress, but then they did, and then they ended up paying for almost everything else (originally we were all going to go even I think). We ended up having a great wedding too


----------



## fawp (Sep 30, 2007)

My husband and I moved into our first apartment one month before we got married and we had to pay for everything ourselves (first and last month's rent, pet deposit, dishes, bedroom furniture, bathroom stuff, desk, curtains...everything!) so we didn't have a lot of money for a wedding and didn't want his family involved anyway. We went down to Key West and had a private ceremony on the beach (just the two of us, the officiate, and the photographer) spent a few days honeymooning and had an amazing time. It was exactly what we wanted...relaxing, romantic, and very emblematic of our relationship. The trip, hotel, wedding ceremony, flowers, photographer, and our wedding dinner cost just over two thousand dollars.

Because the ceremony was on the beach, I knew I wanted something long and simple; I ended up buying a prom dress from JCPenney (on clearance for fifty dollars) and altered it. I remade it into a halter dress and added a bunch of crystals and pearls around the bust. I also purchased a pair of ivory linen pants and a matching shirt for my husband and embroidered them with ivory flowers and palm trees. Our clothes looked great in the pictures and they were perfect for the ceremony.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Oct 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Because the ceremony was on the beach, I knew I wanted something long and simple; I ended up buying a prom dress from JCPenney (on clearance for fifty dollars) and altered it. I remade it into a halter dress and added a bunch of crystals and pearls around the bust. I also purchased a pair of ivory linen pants and a matching shirt for my husband and embroidered them with ivory flowers and palm trees. Our clothes looked great in the pictures and they were perfect for the ceremony. wow, you are very creative and you both looked dreamy



I love the idea of getting married on the beach with not many people involved.


----------



## KellyB (Oct 1, 2007)

My first dress was a special order that the bride never picked up. It had been altered for her and fit me perfectly. I got that one for $149. The second one wasn't a wedding dress but I got it at David's Bridal for $189. I think you should spend whatever you want if money is no object. For me it was.


----------



## DizzyCow (Oct 2, 2007)

i was willing to spend at least 1000 but i got my dress for free!! a woman took her dress to the dry cleaners 2 years ago and didnt come for it and the dry cleaner gave it to my future mother in law and she told me to see if i like it and it fit perfectly and is nice too!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 29, 2007)

If you can afford your dream dress, then go for it. It is a big day in your life. I have to say though, that we needed a wedding dress for a shoot and went to the Goodwill and got a beautiful dress there....


----------



## Pinkgirl84 (Oct 29, 2007)

i spent 800.00 on my dress it was from alfred angelo a halter dress got married on 7-7-7


----------

